# Bike Yard Sale at Helens 3/30/08



## stevo4 (Jun 25, 2007)

DONʼT MISS THE BEST CYCLING SALE AND EVENT 
OF THE SEASON! 

SUNDAY, MARCH 30th 
SHOP FOR BRAND NEW CYCLING GEAR AT BARGAIN PRICES! 
Apparel, helmets, gloves, accessories, components and more 
merchandise contributed by Helenʼs Cycles, iMartin and others 

TEST RIDE THE LATEST CANNONDALE MODELS! 

A RAFFLE YOU WON'T WANT TO MISS! 
Win a Cannondale Synapse 6 or the Kodak VIP Suite at 
the Staples Centre Clippers Game! 
Many other great items to be raffled through out the day! 
ALL PROFITS GO TO AIDS/LIFECYCLE 7 

Check out Helen's Cycles Santa Monica ALL 
DAY store-wide sale for more great deals! 

TIME: Cannondale test ride meets at 7:30am 
Yard Sale will be open from 12:00pm – 4:00pm 
Raffle prizes will be drawn at 3:00pm 

WHERE: LA Art Exchange Parking lot next to Helen's Cycles 
2451 Broadway, Santa Monica 
QUESTIONS: Call Beth Brown/ Leslie Lighthouse at 310. 401-3051


----------

